# شمع الأذن Earwax : إفراز طبيعي ووظيفة وقائية



## just member (26 فبراير 2011)

يسمى شمع الأذن بالصملاخ، وهو مادة شمعية صفراء (سائل دهني زيتي)، يتم  إفرازه في الثلث الخارجي لقناة الأذن الخارجية للإنسان وهو الجزء المغلف  بالغضروف والواقع بين طبلة الأذن وبين الفتحة الخارجية للأذن. 
في هذا الجزء من القناة توجد غدد دهنية مهمتها إفراز مواد لزجة وثخينة.  كما توجد في هذا الجزء أيضاً غدد عرقية مهمتها إفراز مواد أكثر سيولة.  ويتكون من مجموع نوعي المواد اللزجة والسائلة شمع الأذن

إن لوجود الشمع في تلك المنطقة من الأذن أهمية في تنظيف الأذن وترطيبها، إضافة إلى الحماية من الميكروبات بأنواعها ومن الحشرات.​*أنواع شمع الأذن*


هناك نوعان من شمع الأذن: النوع الرطب وهو بني اللون ولزج، يتألف من نحو 50 في المائة من الدهون، و20 في المائة من البروتينات.
أما النوع الثاني فهو شمع الأذن الجاف الذي يكون لونه رماديا ويكون على شكل  قشرات. وهو يتألف من 18 في المائة من الدهون و43 في المائة من البروتينات.  ويكون نوع شمع الأذن محددا لكل شخص معين.

الناس عامة يتفاوتون في نوعية شمع الأذن، وذلك لاعتبارات عرقية جينية.  فالأشخاص من الأصول الأفريقية أو القوقازية البيضاء لديهم إفرازات شمعية  ذات طبيعة رطبة تخضع لجينات وراثية سائدة وقوية التأثيرات، أما الأشخاص من  الأصول الآسيوية والهندية ومن سكان القارة الأميركية الأصليين فلديهم  افرازات ذات طبيعة جافة وصلبة تخضع لجينات وراثية ذات صفة متنحية وضعيفة  التأثيرات.

يختلط شمع الأذن مع الجلد المنسلخ، ومع بعض من الشعر، والنتف الأخرى.  وحالته تتراوح بين الحالتين السائلة والصلبة المتصخرة، ويعتمد ذلك على كمية  كل من العناصر الموجودة وعلى الزمن الذي قضاه الشمع داخل القناة. وكلما  كانت نسبة الجلد الميت اكبر وكلما كان فترة وجود الشمع أطول، كلما كان اشد  صلابة.​*وظائف شمع الأذن*


*- التنظيف  :*

الشمع يعلق بالطبقة الخارجية للمناطق الداخلية في قناة الأذن الخارجية.  ومن الصعب تحركه إلى الخارج ما لم تتحرك أصلاً تلك الطبقة من الخلايا الحية  المبطنة للقناة، لكن حركة مفصل الفك تُؤدي إلى إحداث نوع من الحركة  البطيئة جداً، والتي تُزيح إلى الخارج طبقة الخلايا السطحية الجلدية  البطانة للقناة.

ومع حركة الخلايا البطيئة إلى الخارج، تخرج الطبقة الشمعية حاملة معها كل الوسخ والغبار والشوائب التي علقت به وبلزوجته.

*-    الترطيب والتزليق والتزييت :* 

من المهم جداً وجود مادة تُرطب البطانة الداخلية لقناة الأذن الخارجية،  وذلك لمنع حصول الجفاف في جلد القناة الخارجية، وبالتالي منع تداعيات  الجفاف من حكة وحُرقة. وسبب وجود خاصية الترطيب والتزليق في شمع الأذن هو  وجود كمية عالية نسبياً من الدهون والكولسترول في شمع الأذن.

*-    الوقاية والحماية من الميكروبات والحشرات :* 

مجموعات كبيرة من الدراسات الطبية أكدت أن شمع الأذن يقوم بتلك المهمة  للتغلب على البكتيريا والفطريات والفيروسات. وقالت نتائج الدراسات أن مادة  شمع الأذن تحتوي على مركبات كيميائية ذات قدرات على قتل الميكروبات  بفاعلية.​*أفضل وسائل معالجة تراكم شمع الأذن*


الوسيلة الآلية (التنظيف الذاتي) : إن لم يكن الشمع في أذنك مسببا  للمشاكل، فانك لست بحاجة إلى عمل أي شيء، فحركة الفك، أثناء المضغ أو  الكلام تؤدي إلى انتقال الشمع من داخل القناة نحو الاذن الخارجية، ثم يأخذ  بالاضمحلال و يبدأ بالجفاف بعد تعرضه للهواء ومن ثم السقوط لوحده.

الوسيلة اليدوية : إذا كانت هناك حكة أو انزعاج خفيف، فيمكنك استخدام  قطعة قماش أو منشفة صغيرة برفق وعناية، وتذكر أن هذا الشمع ليس أوساخاً ولا  ظاهرة غير طبيعية.​*عادات خاطئة في تنظيف الشمع:*


من الأخطاء الشائعة أن يقوم الشخص بنفسه بإزالة شمع الأذن من القناة  السمعية كلما أحس بحكة داخل أذنه، ونفس الشيء تقوم به الأم مع طفلها الصغير  كلما لاحظت أنه يمسك أذنه عند البكاء، فتستخدم أعواد الأذن لإزالة الشمع  من أذنه. إنه خطأ شائع وقد تكون نتيجته التسبب في ثقب طبلة الأذن.

لذلك تجنب واحذر إزالة الشمع بالطرق التالية :

-    استخدام أعواد مسحات القطن.
-    استخدام وسيلة التروية بالماء عبر الضخ بالفم.
-    استخدام الكوب والشمعة
-    استخدام مسحات القطن
-    استخدام قلم أو مفتاح أو دبوس
-    استخدام قطرت إزالة وتفتيت الشمع دون استشارة الطبيب​*أخطار استخدام الوسائل المنزلية في إزالة الشمع:*


-    دفع كتلة الشمع إلى مسافة أعمق داخل قناة الأذن الخارجية، الأمر  الذي سيؤدي إلى إعاقة إخراج الشمع، وإلى تراكمه طبقات فوق طبقات داخل  الأذن.
-    تهتك وقروح الجلد المبطن للقناة، ما يُسهل حصول التهابات الأذن الخارجية.
-    احتمالية التسبب بتهتك أنسجة طبلة الأذن، أي نشوء ثقب فيها
-    التنظيف المتكرر يدفع الغدد المسئولة عن إفراز المادة الشمعية على إفراز كميات أكبر
-    حدوث عدوى والتهابات​*أسباب تراكم وتصلب شمع الاذن*


- بعض حالات الجلد المرضية مثل الأكزيما : لأنها تزيد من إنتاج خلايا  الجلد. والنمو الكثيف للشعر داخل القناة يطوق الصملاخ، ما يبطئ انتقاله إلى  خارج الأذن.

- في بعض الحالات تزيد سرعة الإفراز على سرعة التخلص من الشمع.

- استخدام العيدان التي يغطى طرفيها بالقطن :
حيث يمكنها ان تدفع الشمع أكثر إلى داخل قناة الأذن، حيث يأخذ بالتراكم والتصلب.

- تقدم عمر الانسان : وهنا تبدأ الغدد في قناة الاذن بالضمور، منتجة سائلا اقل زيتا، ولذلك فانه لا ينتقل بسهولة عبر قناة الاذن.​*أعراض شمع الأذن الزائد*


زيادة تراكم الشمع قد يعمل على الضغط على طبلة الأذن أو أن يتسبب بسد  مجرى القناة، ما يُعيق قدرة السمع، لذلك يجب زيارة الطبيب إذا ظهرت أيّاً  من الأعراض التالية :

-    ضعف أو فقدان السمع
-    رنين أو طنين الأذن
-    آلام أو أوجاع الأذن خاصة بعد الاستحمام
-    انسداد الأذن
-    عدم الاتزان

وقد يوصي الطبيب -بعد فحص اذنك بأداة فحص الأذن- باستخدام قطرات للأذن  لتليين الشمع عدة ايام قبل العودة لإزالته. وغالبا ما تؤدي القطرات لوحدها  المفعول المطلوب بتليين الشمع بدرجة كافية بحيث يخرج من الأذن لوحده.

في بعض الحالات قد يضطر الطبيب إلى طريقة الشفط المجهري

وفي كل الأحوال لا ينصح في الطب الحديث بغسل الأذن.
المصدر
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 فبراير 2011)

معلومات جميله يا جوجو
شكرا على المعلومات
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## just member (26 فبراير 2011)

شكرا الك يا حبيبي لمرورك الجميل
نورتني يا كوكو
ربنا يباركك


----------



## hyakout (26 فبراير 2011)

لا اتركك حتي تباركني


----------



## just member (26 فبراير 2011)

hyakout قال:


> لا اتركك حتي تباركني


----------



## Coptic Man (28 فبراير 2011)

جميل اوي وانا بعد كل شاور بمسح ودني باعواد قطنية 

يعني شبه يوميا هههههه

شكرا يا جوجو​


----------



## النهيسى (28 فبراير 2011)

شكرا 
للموضوع والمعلومات
مفيد جداا
ربنا يفرح قلبك​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (1 مارس 2011)

*موضوع روعة وسليم جدا جداااااا*
*ميرسى جوجو*
*تسلم ايدك*​


----------



## just member (1 مارس 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> شكرا
> للموضوع والمعلومات
> مفيد جداا
> ربنا يفرح قلبك​


شكرا لمرورك الطيب استاذي العزيز
ربنا يباركك ويبارك محبتك


mana_mana قال:


> *موضوع روعة وسليم جدا جداااااا*
> *ميرسى جوجو*
> *تسلم ايدك*​


شكرا الك اختي العزيزةولمرورك الطيب
نورتيني
ربنا يباركك


----------



## حبيب يسوع (1 مارس 2011)

معلومات هامة


----------



## just member (3 مارس 2011)

Coptic Man قال:


> جميل اوي وانا بعد كل شاور بمسح ودني باعواد قطنية
> 
> يعني شبه يوميا هههههه
> 
> شكرا يا جوجو​


شكرا الك ولمرورك اخي الحبيب كوبتك
انتبة لحالك في هيك وبلاش  تكررها تاني بكفي بقي
ربنا معاك ويحافظ عليك ديما


----------



## just member (3 مارس 2011)

saed_sad25 قال:


> معلومات هامة



شكرا لمرورك  الطيب


----------



## marcelino (3 مارس 2011)

*ثانكس على الموضوع المفيد
*​


----------



## just member (3 مارس 2011)

علي الرحب مرورك مارسبينو
نورت


----------



## twety (4 مارس 2011)

*طب كده ايه يعنى
ننضف ودانا ولا نسيبها للاكل وحركه الفك
هتنضف لوحدها
صعبه دى ههههههههه
ميرسى يا جوجو  لتعبك
*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (4 مارس 2011)

ياة 
دنا باستعمل عيدان القطن دي كل يوم لازالة الشمع دة 
مرسي جوجو علي المعلومات المهمة ​


----------



## just member (4 مارس 2011)

twety قال:


> *طب كده ايه يعنى
> ننضف ودانا ولا نسيبها للاكل وحركه الفك
> هتنضف لوحدها
> صعبه دى ههههههههه
> ...


هههههههه
التنضيف هايدا شيئ ضروري 
لكن لما يكون من اختصاص الطبيب بيكون افضل
بعدين مع درجة حرارة معينة هيك وكثرة التكتل الشمعي بالاذن هي يتتفتت وتسقط وحدها
وان كانت تحتاج مساعدة منك في ازالتها فا هايدا مو معناة ان يوميا ننظفها او نلعب فيها بالاعواد القطنية لان هايدا قطعيا الة تأثيرة السلبي
ولاحظي جدا رقة الاذن الداخلية وتأثيرها حتي بالعوامل الجوية...
وكل الشكر لمرورك يا تويتي


TULiP TO JESUS قال:


> ياة
> دنا باستعمل عيدان القطن دي كل يوم لازالة الشمع دة
> مرسي جوجو علي المعلومات المهمة ​


لا يا رجعا بلاش هيك
ورجعي ردي هلا لتويتي 
ربنا يحافظ عليكي وشكرا اكتير لمرورك يا امي


----------



## HappyButterfly (4 مارس 2011)

*موضوع جميل ومعلومات مفيدة
ميرسى لك كتير يا جوجو 
*​


----------



## just member (5 مارس 2011)

شكرا الك اختي العزيزة
نورتيني
ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك


----------



## انجي حنا (5 مارس 2011)

عظيمة هى اعمالك يارب ,كل جهاز فى جسم الانسان خلقة اله وحماة
العين بلجفون الرموش, الانف بافراز المخاط ,حتى الاذن بلاشمع!!!!!!!!!!!!!
شكرآ على المعلومة.


----------



## just member (6 مارس 2011)

شكرا لمرورك اختي العزيزة
ربنا يبارك تعب خدمتك واتمنالك تواصل دايم


----------

